# Id of Piranha



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I was wondering if someone could help me identify a particular species..When I was small I remembered seeing a White Piranha in a fish store in New York..Obviously it wasnt for sale but this led me to my fascination with piranhas..He was very aggressive and attacked the tank if you placed your finger near it..Could anybody help me out on identifying this fish. Im very curious..If it helps it was by itself in tank..I believe the manager said it could only be alone..However, I'm not sure this is going back a long way..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Rhombeus can also be known as a white piranha. Impossible to tell without pic.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

If you dont have anything constructive to add mind your business really..Great ad but If you read the post you would of saw that I said I was small which was over 20 years ago...some people just like seeing themselves type..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Who knows...maybe small rhombeus or Spilo...here is a pic of my 8" Rhom...


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Alot of times before rhoms develope their black coloring they can appear to be white. So that's my closes guess. but also, you were young and things are distorted in memory from that.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for pic that is exactly how I remember the piranha and it was what intiated my fascination with these fish..I think I was about 11 yrs old at time and he had a def chin bump from hitting glass..LFS owner had sign dont tap on glass but people still did..Anyway that clears it up for me..


----------

